# Best Technique To Sharpen Aogami Super Steel?



## indiglofish61 (Nov 13, 2016)

Hello, What would be the best way to sharpen my Agoami super steel knife on whetstones, like what angle would be best for sharpening the knife, and what grits, like how low and high should I go on the grits? would a leather strop be ok?


----------



## kartman35 (Jan 12, 2013)

What Angle

This has more to do with how you'll be using the knife than what steel it's made of. The more acute the angle, the sharper the knife will be at the expense of durability. If you're super delicate with the knife you can go as low as 10 or even 8 degrees per side, but the edge will be super fragile. 15 degrees is somewhat common for Japanese blades and if you feel you're rough with the knife or notice it gets damaged often go a little more obtuse.

Assuming the OOTB edge is already decent, you're best bet is to follow the manufacturers edge using the sharpie trick. Then, after some use you can decide if you want to go for a sharper more fragile knife or an edge that will be more durable at the expense of sharpness.

What grits


----------



## indiglofish61 (Nov 13, 2016)

its a Guyo knife and I certainly won't be using to hard like hard chopping,  but thanks for your input, have a good one!


----------

